# TIA Sina_Pos und S120 CU320 2 PN



## Berger (19 September 2016)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier etwas Hilfe bei der Inbetriebnahme eines Servos zu bekommen. Ich habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit den Siemens Geräten. Ich habe Probleme die S120 CU320 2 PN an an eine S71500 anzubinden.
Dabei haben sich einige Fragen aufgetan:

Ich benutze den FB284 und habe das SIEMENS Telegramm 111, PZD-12/12 projektiert:


Laut HW ist die E/A Adresse 224-247, in den PLC-Variablen stehen mehrere Adressen:


Was muss denn jetzt an die Address-Eingänge vom FB?





Desweiteren finde ich das Telegramm 111 im Starter nicht, dort muss doch sicherlich ebenfalls das Telegramm ausgewählt werden können!?


Muss man die "Freie Telegrammprojektierung mit BICO" verwenden und wie sieht das Telgramm denn überhaupt aus?? 


Den Servo habe ich mit dem Starter soweit projektiert bekommen, so dass er sich über die Steuertafel drehen lässt, weiter bin ich leider nicht gekommen ...

Danke für eure Hilfe!
____
Software:
Drive ES - Starter Release: V4.5.1.0
SINAMICS S120    CU310-2 PN    V4.7
TIA V13 SP1 Upd9


----------



## ChristophD (19 September 2016)

Hi,

um im STARTER das Telegramm 111 zu sehen musst du am Antrieb das Funktionsmodul "Einfachpositionierer" aktivieren, dann erscheint das auch in der Auswahlliste.
Als Adresse musst du bei der 1500er die HW ID des Telegramslots nehmen also 284 in deinem Fall. (bei beiden Adress Eingängen des Bausteins)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## zako (19 September 2016)

... Du must erstmal das Funktionsmodul Einfachpositionierer im Konfigurator aktivieren.

PS.: Falls Du neu anfängst, warum nimmst Du nicht gleich ein Technologieobjekt der S7-1500 zum Positionieren und der Antrieb läuft nur als Drehzahlsteller?
Hast Du soviele Achsen, dass Du eine größere ´S7 bräuchtest?


----------



## Berger (19 September 2016)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten! Mit dem richtigen Haken kammt dann auch das richtige Telegramm!



zako schrieb:


> .
> PS.: Falls Du neu anfängst, warum nimmst Du nicht gleich ein Technologieobjekt der S7-1500 zum Positionieren und der Antrieb läuft nur als Drehzahlsteller?
> Hast Du soviele Achsen, dass Du eine größere ´S7 bräuchtest?



Der Antrieb steuert einen 360 Grad Drehtisch. Habe nur eine Achse. Meine Info ist aber, dass TIA die S120 nicht unterstützt und deshalb der Starter zu verwenden ist oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## ChristophD (19 September 2016)

Hi,

hast du falsch verstanden.
Die Inbetriebnahme des Antriebs muss über Starter erfolgen, die Ansteuerung kann aber über die Technologieobjekte der S7-1500 erfolgen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Berger (19 September 2016)

Wird gleich mal probiert!


----------



## zako (19 September 2016)

... im folgenden Beitrag wird es ganz gut erklärt:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/73257075

Vielleicht melden sich noch ein paar die schon mit den TO´s gearbeitet haben. Selbst habe ich bislang nur positives Feedback erhalten.


----------

